# Need "dead front" cover for main panel



## Self Evident (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a Square D main panel/breaker box that uses QO breakers. It is an outdoor box. It has not had a "dead front" cover in probably 30+ years.

Does anyone know if and where it may be possible to obtain a replacement dead front cover?















Thanks for any help!


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

take the measurements, or the SQ D # to an electrical wholesaler. They can order the exact one from Square D.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If that box isn't currently in production, the chances of getting a deadfront from the mfg are pretty slim.

If its really been missing for 30+ years, it's not a sure thing.


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

It's pre-first generation main breaker production. As in the design originally had pullout main fuses, not a main breaker:










It's been out of production for a long, long time. You'll have to go with your other idea.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> If that box isn't currently in production, the chances of getting a deadfront from the mfg are pretty slim.
> 
> If its really been missing for 30+ years, it's not a sure thing.


I get OEM items and replacements all the time from my guys at SQ D. regardless of age.. as long as they have the correct information. Might be out of the OP's b udget or price range, depends what its worth to him


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I get OEM items and replacements all the time from my guys at SQ D. regardless of age..


So have I. Sq D is very helpful.

But we are not talking about various "OEM items and replacements" for older panels.

How many deadfronts for known to be obsolete panels have you obtained from them ?


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Oso954 said:


> So have I. Sq D is very helpful.
> 
> But we are not talking about various "OEM items and replacements" for older panels.
> 
> How many deadfronts for known to be obsolete panels have you obtained from them ?


if you can get the info off the name plate, they can get replacement parts. does not matter what they are

....and, there are companies that can make anything you want / need. proper info is key...


----------



## Self Evident (Mar 19, 2017)

"I get OEM items and replacements all the time from my guys at SQ D"

Do you contact Square D/Schneider directly, or a distributor?


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Self Evident said:


> "I get OEM items and replacements all the time from my guys at SQ D"
> 
> Do you contact Square D/Schneider directly, or a distributor?



I can go to either since we are an installer. You may need to go through a wholesale house as being 'from the street' so-to-speak... If I knew your area, could get some contact info for you... Or, just google electrical wholesalers


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> if you can get the info off the name plate, they can get replacement parts. does not matter what they are


That doesn't answer the question of how many times have you obtained a deadfront for a known obsolete panel from Sq D.

Don't bother replying. 

I'll just wait to see what the Op finds out when he talks with Sq D. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Self Evident (Mar 19, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> If I knew your area, could get some contact info for you... Or, just google electrical wholesalers


"Between the Bay and Mouse" too vauge?  Basically, Polk Co, FL.

I have a couple emails out, one thru the "Contact Us" page on Schneider Electric's website, and one to Mayer Electric (found thru Schneider's site). But, if you know of/have a specific contact, that would be great!

If I have no luck with locating an OEM part, and I have to "... go with (my) other idea", I'll have one made ... (famous last words to follow), how hard can it be?


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

I dont know any of these guys as Im from Cali, (we have a bay and a mouse too) so I thought maybe that you were real close... anyway, heres a few, might even try a metal fabricator in your area.


Aldan Electric Supply Inc
3.0 
(2) · Electrical Supply Store
Orlando, FL · (407) 896-7761
Closed now

City Electric Supply Winter Park
4.7 
(3) · $$ · Electrical Supply Store
Equipment supplier with tools & parts
Orlando, FL · (407) 671-0050
Closed now

World Electric Supply
3.0 
(4) · Electrical Supply Store
Orlando, FL · (407) 447-2000
Closed now


----------



## robshriber (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello Self Evident

Were you able to find a dead front cover for your electric panel? It just happens I am looking for a cover for the exact same panel. please let me know

thanks


----------

